# Foundry forum day focus on brewed



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Having chatted to Callum and lee at foundry, I think it is about time we had a brewed specific forum day! So with this in mind Foundry Roasters have agreed to host us for a forum get together centred on brewed methodology.

Open to all forum members at all levels of knowledge, this day will present a unique opportunity to learn about brewed coffee and how to get the best out of it. The Adonnis will be fired up so people can still get espresso and milk bases drinks if they like.

We will put together the best brewed grinders and have all different methodologies available.

Planned for some time late September early October date to be confirmed

Expressions of interest below please ( add your name to the list)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

1. Coffeechap


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrBoots2u

3. Systemic Kid


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm interested exact date permitting:

ronsil


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

1. Coffechap

2. Jeebsy


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrBoots2u

3. Systemic Kid

4. ronsil


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Excellent Spock will be refracting equipment ...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Excellent Spock will be refracting equipment ...


Didn't know my name was Spock


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Didn't know my name was Spock


Your more McCoy


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Naughty boots

Back on track

1. Coffeechap

2. MrBoots2u

3. Systemic Kid

4. ronsil


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Ahem

13 coughs


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You missed Jeebsy off...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Your more McCoy


C'mon, Boots - FFS tell me the extraction yield - the suspense is killing me


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I really love the sound of this because I genuinely want or rather need to learn about brewed but Sheffield is just a little too far away for me


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Jeebsy

3. MrBoots2u

4. Systemic Kid

5. ronsil

6. Working Dog

Great idea - will help with my V60 hopefully


----------



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm interested.

1. Coffeechap

2. Jeebsy

3. MrBoots2u

4. Systemic Kid

5. ronsil

6. Working Dog

7. Ahirsty


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Great to see some interest for this. I'm sure it will be a really fun day. I'm thinking we should feature some Rave coffee along with coffee that Callum and I are profiling. That way we can return the favour to Rave, I got so much out of the grinder day at their place.

Looking forward to it loads.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. Jeebsy

3. MrBoots2u

4. Systemic Kid

5. ronsil

6. Working Dog

7. Ahirsty

8. Xpenno


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Great to see some interest for this. I'm sure it will be a really fun day. I'm thinking we should feature some Rave coffee along with coffee that Callum and I are profiling. That way we can return the favour to Rave, I got so much out of the grinder day at their place.
> 
> Looking forward to it loads.


I will get rob to sort something out for this lee


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. Jeebsy

3. MrBoots2u

4. Systemic Kid

5. ronsil

6. Working Dog

7. Ahirsty

8. Xpenno

9. Geordie Boy


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

1. Coffeechap

2. Jeebsy

3. MrBoots2u

4. Systemic Kid

5. ronsil

6. Working Dog

7. Ahirsty

8. Xpenno

9. Geordie Boy

10 Eyedee.

My acceptance is date sensitive Ian


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Is there a maximum you guys can accommodate?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Can someone add me to the list please I'm not sure how to do that on tapatalk. The only dates I can't do are 25th-28th of Sept as my folks are here from Aus


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. Jeebsy

3. MrBoots2u

4. Systemic Kid

5. ronsil

6. Working Dog

7. Ahirsty

8. Xpenno

9. Geordie Boy

10 Eyedee.

11. Charliej


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

coffeechap said:
 

> I will get rob to sort something out for this lee


Cheers, that would be great. We also thought it might work to encourage people to bring whatever coffee they are currently brewing at home, try out different contraptions, grinders recipes etc.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Is there a maximum you guys can accommodate?


Yes, there most definitely is. We don't have a huge amount of space. I need to try and work the numbers issue out with Callum. I suspect we'd struggle to comfortably accommodate more than 10-12 but I'll post again on this once we've worked everything out.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Yes, there most definitely is. We don't have a huge amount of space. I need to try and work the numbers issue out with Callum. I suspect we'd struggle to comfortably accommodate more than 10-12 but I'll post again on this once we've worked everything out.


...and we could always do more than one if there is a lot of interest! Or two half days or something. Lots to think about and happy to be guided by you all in terms of what you think would work best.


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Jeebsy

3. MrBoots2u

4. Systemic Kid

5. ronsil

6. Working Dog

7. Ahirsty

8. Xpenno

9. Geordie Boy

10 Eyedee.

11. Charliej

12. oop north


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Get a date up as some people won't be free some will drop out. If you need cash take it up front much like the rave do...


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. Jeebsy

3. MrBoots2u

4. Systemic Kid

5. ronsil

6. Working Dog

7. Ahirsty

8. Xpenno

9. Geordie Boy

10 Eyedee.

11. Charliej

12. oop north

13. Nimble Motionists

Happy to bring chemex, pouring kettle & bunn lpg if any of that might be useful? Could also bring Pharos for anyone interested in seeing/using one (though not great for brewed!!)


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Jeebsy

3. MrBoots2u

4. Systemic Kid

5. ronsil

6. Working Dog

7. Ahirsty

8. Xpenno

9. Geordie Boy

10 Eyedee

11. Charliej

12. oop north

13. Nimble Motionists

14 Yes Row

Date sensitive and if there is room!


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

Yes Row said:


> 1. Coffeechap
> 
> 2. Jeebsy
> 
> ...


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. Jeebsy

3. MrBoots2u

4. Systemic Kid

5. ronsil

6. Working Dog

7. Ahirsty

8. Xpenno

9. Geordie Boy

10 Eyedee

11. Charliej

12. oop north

13. Nimble Motionists

14 Yes Row

15. Trebor127 - date depending

16. TonyW


----------



## Bean junkie (Mar 2, 2013)

Nice. Local event. I'm in!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. Jeebsy

3. MrBoots2u

4. Systemic Kid

5. ronsil

6. Working Dog

7. Ahirsty

8. Xpenno

9. Geordie Boy

10 Eyedee

11. Charliej

12. oop north

13. Nimble Motionists

14 Yes Row

15. Trebor127 - date depending

16. TonyW

17. Bean junkie


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Hey all, great to see south interest in this. We may struggle to accommodate quite so many people so having some early thoughts about doing both the Saturday and the Sunday. I think it would make the experience much better but wondering if anyone has any thoughts about it.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Would it be a good idea to close the list from this point.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Not everyone will come or be free once u set a date


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Ok, I'll focus on getting the date and we'll see where we go from there


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

If we end up having to cap the numbers then could we allocate spaces on a first-come-first-served basis by the list order or by a random draw? Even if I didn't make the cut, I would still want to thank Lee for hosting a forum event.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

We're looking at 27th September as a date for the brewing event. Shall we start to get a list together for that date?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

thats good for me - please add me to the list

Working Dog


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Ok, it's coming together at last. So, here it is:

15 people.

Either £10 each or £15 each with 500g of spro or filter suited beans to take away.

£50 donated to the forum.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Are there account details to pay in to for the day ?

Edit : I guess thats dependant on numbers / cost - will await details


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok date is the 27 September

Cost £10-15 tbc ( coffee included )

Here is the original list

Please copy and paste and

yes if other can do the 27th

No if you can't

Tbc if still unsure

1. Coffeechap

2. Jeebsy

3. MrBoots2u - Yes

4. Systemic Kid

5. ronsil

6. Working Dog-yes

7. Ahirsty

8. Xpenno

9. Geordie Boy

10 Eyedee

11. Charliej

12. oop north

13. Nimble Motionists

14 Yes Row

15. Trebor127

16. TonyW


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Jeebsy

3. MrBoots2u - Yes

4. Systemic Kid

5. ronsil

6. Working Dog - yes

7. Ahirsty

8. Xpenno

9. Geordie Boy

10 Eyedee

11. Charliej

12. oop north

13. Nimble Motionists

14 Yes Row

15. Trebor127

16. TonyW


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. Jeebsy

3. MrBoots2u - Yes

4. Systemic Kid

5. ronsil

6. Working Dog - yes

7. Ahirsty

8. Xpenno

9. Geordie Boy - Yes

10 Eyedee

11. Charliej

12. oop north

13. Nimble Motionists

14 Yes Row

15. Trebor127

16. TonyW


----------



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. Jeebsy

3. MrBoots2u - Yes

4. Systemic Kid

5. ronsil

6. Working Dog - yes

7. Ahirsty - Yes

8. Xpenno

9. Geordie Boy - Yes

10 Eyedee

11. Charliej

12. oop north

13. Nimble Motionists

14 Yes Row

15. Trebor127

16. TonyW


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. Jeebsy

3. MrBoots2u - Yes

4. Systemic Kid

5. ronsil
- sorry day not possible

6. Working Dog - yes

7. Ahirsty - Yes

8. Xpenno

9. Geordie Boy - Yes

10 Eyedee

11. Charliej

12. oop north

13. Nimble Motionists

14 Yes Row

15. Trebor127

16. TonyW


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

1. Coffeechap

2. Jeebsy

3. MrBoots2u - Yes

4. Systemic Kid

5. ronsil - sorry day not possible

6. Working Dog - yes

7. Ahirsty - Yes

8. Xpenno

9. Geordie Boy - Yes

10 Eyedee







No---Flight already booked to leave on the 23rd.

11. Charliej

12. oop north

13. Nimble Motionists

14 Yes Row

15. Trebor127

16. TonyW


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Jeebsy - Yes

3. MrBoots2u - Yes

4. Systemic Kid

5. ronsil - sorry day not possible

6. Working Dog - yes

7. Ahirsty - Yes

8. Xpenno

9. Geordie Boy - Yes

10 Eyedee







No---Flight already booked to leave on the 23rd.

11. Charliej

12. oop north

13. Nimble Motionists

14 Yes Row

15. Trebor127

16. TonyW


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. Jeebsy - Yes

3. MrBoots2u - Yes

4. Systemic Kid - Yes

5. ronsil - sorry day not possible

6. Working Dog - yes

7. Ahirsty - Yes

8. Xpenno

9. Geordie Boy - Yes

10 Eyedee No---Flight already booked to leave on the 23rd.

11. Charliej

12. oop north

13. Nimble Motionists

14 Yes Row

15. Trebor127

16. TonyW


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

If there are any spare slots for this i would like to add my name please.


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. Jeebsy - Yes

3. MrBoots2u - Yes

4. Systemic Kid - Yes

5. ronsil - sorry day not possible

6. Working Dog - yes

7. Ahirsty - Yes

8. Xpenno

9. Geordie Boy - Yes

10 Eyedee No---Flight already booked to leave on the 23rd.

11. Charliej

12. oop north

13. Nimble Motionists

14 Yes Row

15. Trebor127

16. TonyW - No. Sorry, but I cannot make the 27th


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm on call that week. Have a good one gents


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> If there are any spare slots for this i would like to add my name please.


Just put your name down. There's a max of 13 who can make it now on the list


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. Jeebsy - Yes

3. MrBoots2u - Yes

4. Systemic Kid - Yes

5. ronsil - sorry day not possible

6. Working Dog - yes

7. Ahirsty - Yes

8. Xpenno

9. Geordie Boy - Yes

10 Eyedee No---Flight already booked to leave on the 23rd.

11. Charliej

12. oop north

13. Nimble Motionists - Yes

14 Yes Row

15. Trebor127

16. TonyW - No. Sorry, but I cannot make the 27th


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

1. Coffeechap - cant make 27th







(28th yes)

2. Jeebsy - Yes

3. MrBoots2u - Yes

4. Systemic Kid - Yes

5. ronsil - sorry day not possible

6. Working Dog - yes

7. Ahirsty - Yes

8. Xpenno

9. Geordie Boy - Yes

10 Eyedee No---Flight already booked to leave on the 23rd.

11. Charliej

12. oop north

13. Nimble Motionists - Yes

14 Yes Row

15. Trebor127

16. TonyW - No. Sorry, but I cannot make the 27th


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Sorry, not a date I can make. Have fun though


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

1. Coffeechap - cant make 27th







(28th yes)

2. Jeebsy - Yes

3. MrBoots2u - Yes

4. Systemic Kid - Yes

5. ronsil - sorry day not possible

6. Working Dog - yes

7. Ahirsty - Yes

8. Xpenno

9. Geordie Boy - Yes

10 Eyedee No---Flight already booked to leave on the 23rd.

11. Charliej

12. oop north

13. Nimble Motionists - Yes to 27th - could also potentially do 28th (see CoffeeChap above)

14 Yes Row

15. Trebor127

16. TonyW - No. Sorry, but I cannot make the 27th


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

1. Coffeechap - cant make 27th (28th yes)

2. Jeebsy - Yes

3. MrBoots2u - Yes

4. Systemic Kid - Yes

5. ronsil - sorry day not possible

6. Working Dog - yes

7. Ahirsty - Yes

8. Xpenno

9. Geordie Boy - Yes

10 Eyedee No---Flight already booked to leave on the 23rd.

11. Charliej Yes-- I guess we Nothern Monkeys can sort out joint transport somehow? 28th would be fine for me as well.

12. oop north

13. Nimble Motionists - Yes to 27th - could also potentially do 28th (see CoffeeChap above)

14 Yes Row

15. Trebor127

16. TonyW - No. Sorry, but I cannot make the 27th


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

We're now thinking about whether we should actually do both the 27th and the 28th or move the date to the 28th. General feeling that it wouldn't be the same without CoffeeChap! Could we get a list together of who could make the 28th instead and also an indication of whether people think it's a good idea to do both days? - sorry for the messing around guys, just wanna do whatever works best.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Can members indicate below if they can do 27th and/or 28th

1. Coffeechap - cant make 27th (28th yes)

2. Jeebsy - Yes

3. MrBoots2u - Yes

4. Systemic Kid - *27th & 28th*

5. ronsil - sorry day not possible

6. Working Dog - yes

7. Ahirsty - Yes

8. Xpenno

9. Geordie Boy - Yes

10 Eyedee No---Flight already booked to leave on the 23rd.

11. Charliej Yes-- I guess we Nothern Monkeys can sort out joint transport somehow? 28th would be fine for me as well.

12. oop north

13. Nimble Motionists - Yes to 27th - could also potentially do 28th (see CoffeeChap above)

14 Yes Row

15. Trebor127

16. TonyW - No. Sorry, but I cannot make the 27th


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

1. Coffeechap - cant make 27th (28th yes)

2. Jeebsy - Yes

3. MrBoots2u - Yes

4. Systemic Kid - 27th & 28th

5. ronsil - sorry day not possible

6. Working Dog - yes

7. Ahirsty - Yes

8. Xpenno - Yes - Both

9. Geordie Boy - Yes

10 Eyedee No---Flight already booked to leave on the 23rd.

11. Charliej Yes-- I guess we Nothern Monkeys can sort out joint transport somehow? 28th would be fine for me as well.

12. oop north

13. Nimble Motionists - Yes to 27th - could also potentially do 28th (see CoffeeChap above)

14 Yes Row

15. Trebor127

16. TonyW - No. Sorry, but I cannot make the 27th


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

1. Coffeechap - cant make 27th (28th yes)

2. Jeebsy - Yes

3. MrBoots2u - Yes ( can do 27th & 28th . 28 th is easier )

4. Systemic Kid - 27th & 28th

5. ronsil - sorry day not possible

6. Working Dog - yes

7. Ahirsty - Yes

8. Xpenno - Yes - Both

9. Geordie Boy - Yes to both

10 Eyedee No---Flight already booked to leave on the 23rd.

11. Charliej Yes-- I guess we Nothern Monkeys can sort out joint transport somehow? 28th would be fine for me as well.

12. oop north

13. Nimble Motionists - Yes to 27th - could also potentially do 28th (see CoffeeChap above)

14 Yes Row

15. Trebor127

16. TonyW - No. Sorry, but I cannot make the 27th


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

1. Coffeechap - cant make 27th (28th yes)

2. Jeebsy - Yes

3. MrBoots2u - Yes ( can do 27th & 28th . 28 th is easier )

4. Systemic Kid - 27th & 28th

5. ronsil - sorry day not possible

6. Working Dog - yes to both

7. Ahirsty - Yes

8. Xpenno - Yes - Both

9. Geordie Boy - Yes to both

10 Eyedee No---Flight already booked to leave on the 23rd.

11. Charliej Yes-- I guess we Nothern Monkeys can sort out joint transport somehow? 28th would be fine for me as well.

12. oop north

13. Nimble Motionists - Yes to 27th - could also potentially do 28th (see CoffeeChap above)

14 Yes Row

15. Trebor127

16. TonyW - No. Sorry, but I cannot make the 27th


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

1. Coffeechap - cant make 27th (28th yes)

2. Jeebsy - Yes to both

3. MrBoots2u - Yes ( can do 27th & 28th . 28 th is easier )

4. Systemic Kid - 27th & 28th

5. ronsil - sorry day not possible

6. Working Dog - yes to both

7. Ahirsty - Yes

8. Xpenno - Yes - Both

9. Geordie Boy - Yes to both

10 Eyedee No---Flight already booked to leave on the 23rd.

11. Charliej Yes-- I guess we Nothern Monkeys can sort out joint transport somehow? 28th would be fine for me as well.

12. oop north

13. Nimble Motionists - Yes to 27th - could also potentially do 28th (see CoffeeChap above)

14 Yes Row

15. Trebor127

16. TonyW - No. Sorry, but I cannot make the 27th


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

28th is looking like a better date for most people by the looks of things. It's fine by us too. We'll wait to see what the final numbers are and then try to get to a decision about whether to do just the 28th of both days.


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

1. Coffeechap - cant make 27th (28th yes)

2. Jeebsy - Yes to both

3. MrBoots2u - Yes ( can do 27th & 28th . 28 th is easier )

4. Systemic Kid - 27th & 28th

5. ronsil - sorry day not possible

6. Working Dog - yes to both

7. Ahirsty - Yes

8. Xpenno - Yes - Both

9. Geordie Boy - Yes to both

10 Eyedee No---Flight already booked to leave on the 23rd.

11. Charliej Yes-- I guess we Nothern Monkeys can sort out joint transport somehow? 28th would be fine for me as well.

12. oop north

13. Nimble Motionists - Yes to 27th - could also potentially do 28th (see CoffeeChap above)

14 Yes Row

15. Trebor127

16. TonyW - Cannot make the 27th but 28th is fine, thanks


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

I was number 12 but need to withdraw - cannot go to this and Hasbean day in the same weekend (esp when it's my wife's birthday on the friday), and Sunday usually a busy day for me anyway. Hope that helps someone else go


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I can't do both that weekend either so count me out please. Sorry.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

OK bump for this two spaces now frer


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Coffeechap - 28th yes

2. MrBoots2u - 28th yes

3. Systemic Kid - 28th yes

4. Working Dog - 28th yes

5. Ahirsty - 28th yes

6. Xpenno - 28th yes

7. Geordie Boy - 28th yes

8. Charliej - 28th yes

9. Nimble Motionists - 28th - potentially

10. TonyW - 28th yes

11.Yes Row -* TBC*

12. Trebor127- *TBC*


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

1. Coffeechap - 28th yes

2. MrBoots2u - 28th yes

3. Systemic Kid - 28th yes

4. Working Dog - 28th yes

5. Ahirsty - 28th yes

6. Xpenno - 28th yes

7. Geordie Boy - 28th yes

8. Charliej - 28th yes

9. Nimble Motionists - 28th - potentially

10. TonyW - 28th yes

11.Yes Row -TBC

12. Trebor127- TBC

13. Urbanbumpkin 28th TBC


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Damn! Really wanted to go to this one to meet a few of you and learn a thing or two. It's not too far for me to go living south of York, but I have a visitor from daaaaan saaaaf who's on his way up to Durham and I don't know what time he 's leaving that day and as much as I'd like to, I can't push him out the door 1. because I don't get to see him that often & 2. He's my brother.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Home to Stafford on Saturday morning, up to Sheffield in hotel Saturday night, Foundry Sunday, Home Sunday night.

Wonder if i can get the wife to give me a pass!!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm happy to supply a Kalita Wave 185 and range server, a Hario V60 02 drip decanter and a Hausgrind if needed.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

1. Coffeechap - 28th yes

2. MrBoots2u - 28th yes

3. Systemic Kid - 28th yes

4. Working Dog - 28th yes

5. Ahirsty - 28th yes

6. Xpenno - 28th yes

7. Geordie Boy - 28th yes

8. Charliej - 28th yes

9. Nimble Motionists - 28th - Out (gutted - I've got a 'webinar' in the morning - depending on timings I could swing by afterwards - not sure if this is allowed?) - still happy to lend chemex, bunn lpg and pharos if there's need/interest

10. TonyW - 28th yes

11.Yes Row -TBC

12. Trebor127- TBC

13. Urbanbumpkin 28th TBC


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Charliej said:


> I'm happy to supply a Kalita Wave 185 and range server, a Hario V60 02 drip decanter and a Hausgrind if needed.


Thanks Charlie, I would imagine people will want to bring their own gear and that can only add to the possibilities for everyone, much appreciated. My Hausgrind will be there too!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'll bring a sowden then if no one else has one .

Well put some coffee in it , leave if for an hour ( MWJB style )

Drink it ..

Simples ....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

I'll bring a syphon and gas burner - Chemex too.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Nimble Motionists said:


> 1. Coffeechap - 28th yes
> 
> 2. MrBoots2u - 28th yes
> 
> ...


I think swinging by a bit later will definitely be allowed. It looks like we have between 10 and 14 people interested as things stand which I think will work our really well. I'll get together with Callum and get some finer detail together for everyone - should be able to get something up on here in the next few days. Thanks to everyone for their interest and the very generous offers of equipment etc, it's all very much appreciated.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I can bring a Sowden as well so we can play with a 2nd if we're playing slow brew. Can also bring a Kalita Wave 155, V60-01, Clever Coffee Dripper (paper filters and Swiss Gold), Chemex 3 cup, Chemex 6 cup, Aeropress and French press. I've a bonavita kettle if we could do with more kettles.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Nothing fancy to offer at this end but can bring my kettle and V60 along with my Acacia scales and hausgrind


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Ok, so we are now confirmed for the 28th September.

I think we need to close the doors at 13 people as we'd struggle for space beyond that and I really want people to have plenty of opportunities for trying things out etc. Of course, we are running with a brewed theme so all the offers of equipment will come in really handy, and should enhance the experience for everyone so again, many thanks to you all. Of course we will be brew focussed but it would be rude not to have the Adonis fired up and ready for people to have a play on. We're also hoping to have a brand new machine by then, an exciting development for us which some of you will already know about (coffeechap!). Hell, I'm sure Callum wouldn't mind - we have just placed an order for an L2!

I think the next step is to get some payment sorted.

The day will cost £10 per member. Another option is to pay £15 and go away with 500g of our beans, which as always will be roasted to be in peak condition for the day after the event. We'll provide all the beans that we need to use on the day and we're hoping to include some beans from another roaster too - I'll update once these arrangements have been firmed up.

So, those that want to commit, please email me at [email protected] and let me know your address and whether you want to go for the £10 or the £15 option. This will enable me to raise an invoice which can be paid through PayPal or by bank transfer (which would be preferred).

We will donate £50 of the total raised to the forum - which is what makes all this stuff happen after all! As you can see, we're just looking to cover costs for the day.

Looking forward to seeing those of you that can make it, we're confident it'll be really good fun.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

£5.00 for 500grms of top notch coffee? No brainer.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> £5.00 for 500grms of top notch coffee? No brainer.


Its nice for us to give something back - especially when we know it'll be well brewed. Spreading the love!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I'll be passing the station so if anyone is travelling by train, let me know and I can pick you up

Room for 4 passengers


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What's the start time for this ?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> What's the start time for this ?


Exchanged mails with Lee this morning and he will be advising soon


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

I'll have to pull out...on nights this weekend.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok place now open for anyone who wants in on this


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Hang on while I check with the wife!


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Ah, no - two days on the trot is too much. Would like to go but in london for the day on Friday too with wife and children so will need a day at home on Sunday. Shame...


----------



## rajb (Sep 18, 2014)

i would be interested in coming if the space is still available

raj


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm struggling as far as transport goes so may have to pass on this myself as I can't afford a solo drive there and back with everything I've got on family wise at the moment.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Hello all,

Ok, it's all coming together (honest it is).

So, we're decided on a 11am start (it is Sunday after all and a few people are travelling a fair distance). We're guessing that we'll probably go through to around 4pm but we're not going to be kicking anyone out, we'll go with the flow.

Our post code for sat nav users is S7 1RU and we are located on Nether Edge Road, near the crossroads and in a courtyard that's between Birdhouse Tea Company and Cafe No.9. I'm sure there will be people milling around in the courtyard, but if not there's a buzzer on the wall by the gate - press this and we can open the gates remotely for you.

We'll have a fair bit of equipment down there but the more the better so please feel free to bring whatever you think will add something. The same goes for coffee, we've roasted some especially for the day but variety is always a good thing.

Finally, those that have opted for the £15 option (everyone so far!) - we've got some of our Kenyan resting for you to take away with you at the end of the day. We've picked this bean because it's probably the first coffee that we've had that really seems to suit both filter and spro.

I trust someone will let me know if you need any more info at this stage. Otherwise, we're both really looking forward to seeing you all on Sunday.

Bring on the brews!

Lee.

P.S for those wondering whether they can manage a Sunday without some spro, we'll have the Adonis fired up too!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Really looking forward to this, thanks for the update.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for the 11.00am start - much appreciated.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks to those that have already paid. We now have 9 people all paid up and with confirmed places. I'm suggesting that those on the list above have another 24 hours to get in touch to confirm their attendance and then if there are any places left, I'll open up the remaining places on a first come, first served basis.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Just need your email address Raj, for the invoice.

Ta, Lee.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Lee,

I'm also in the LSOL that I believe you're roasting for the forum next month. Can I be a pain and ask that what I get on Sunday is different to what you're doing for LSOL as I don't know what you're doing for it otherwise I'll have 1.5kg of the same bean


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Geordie Boy said:


> Lee,
> 
> I'm also in the LSOL that I believe you're roasting for the forum next month. Can I be a pain and ask that what I get on Sunday is different to what you're doing for LSOL as I don't know what you're doing for it otherwise I'll have 1.5kg of the same bean


It'll be 1.5kg of really nice beans though









I'm in the same boat and hope that LSOL is something different.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Xpenno said:


> It'll be 1.5kg of really nice beans though


That I have no doubt given what I've had off them in the past


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Fear not friends, we haven't even found the beans for LSOL yet! We're hoping that our beans due for cupping this evening will have that special something we're looking for.

We wanted to have something brand new for LSOL so it won't even go on the website until you're all well underway with it.

The beans we'll be issuing on Sunday are our current Kenyan offering, which is getting amazing feedback so far.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm really sorry but I'm not going to be able to make this on Sunday. Stuff going on at home with the family I'm affraid.









Hope you all have a good day and any tips on improving an Aeropress technique would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok here is the original list, those that have posted on here they aren't now free I've update as no.

if either lee can denote Whoose paid or if you copy and past list and update yourself please

cherrs

1. Coffeechap - no

2. MrBoots2u - yes

3. Systemic Kid - yes

4. Working Dog - yes

5. Ahirsty -

6. Xpenno - yes

7. Geordie Boy -

8. Charliej - ?

9. Nimble Motionists - ?

10. TonyW -

11.Yes Row -no

12. Trebor127- no

13. Urbanbumpkin -no

14. Raj -?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Carnage


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

C'mon people - will be a great day.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

1. Coffeechap - no

2. MrBoots2u - yes

3. Systemic Kid - yes

4. Working Dog - yes

5. Ahirsty -

6. Xpenno - yes - paid

7. Geordie Boy -

8. Charliej -

9. Nimble Motionists - ?

10. TonyW -

11.Yes Row -no

12. Trebor127- no

13. Urbanbumpkin -no

14. Raj -?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

I've issued 10 invoices so far, 9 of which have been paid. It may be a bit difficult for me to update the list as I have only actual real names in most cases. Personally, I'm happy with this number, plenty of people to make it a good day. If another couple of people want to come along, then that's fine too.


----------



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

1. Coffeechap - no

2. MrBoots2u - yes

3. Systemic Kid - yes

4. Working Dog - yes

5. Ahirsty - Paid

6. Xpenno - yes - paid

7. Geordie Boy -

8. Charliej -

9. Nimble Motionists - ?

10. TonyW -

11.Yes Row -no

12. Trebor127- no

13. Urbanbumpkin -no

14. Raj -?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

1. Coffeechap - no

2. MrBoots2u - yes

3. Systemic Kid - yes

4. Working Dog - yes

5. Ahirsty - Paid

6. Xpenno - yes - paid

7. Geordie Boy - Yes - Paid

8. Charliej -

9. Nimble Motionists - ?

10. TonyW -

11.Yes Row -no

12. Trebor127- no

13. Urbanbumpkin -no

14. Raj -?


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

1. Coffeechap - no

2. MrBoots2u - yes

3. Systemic Kid - yes

4. Working Dog - yes

5. Ahirsty - Paid

6. Xpenno - yes - paid

7. Geordie Boy - Yes - Paid

8. Charliej -

9. Nimble Motionists - ?

10. TonyW - paid

11.Yes Row -no

12. Trebor127- no

13. Urbanbumpkin -no

14. Raj -?


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

1. Coffeechap - no

2. MrBoots2u - yes

3. Systemic Kid - yes

4. Working Dog - yes

5. Ahirsty - Paid

6. Xpenno - yes - paid

7. Geordie Boy - Yes - Paid

8. Charliej -

9. Nimble Motionists - ?

10. TonyW - yes - paid

11.Yes Row -no

12. Trebor127- no

13. Urbanbumpkin -no

14. Raj -?


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

1. Coffeechap - no

2. MrBoots2u - yes

3. Systemic Kid - yes

4. Working Dog - yes

5. Ahirsty - Paid

6. Xpenno - yes - paid

7. Geordie Boy - Yes - Paid

8. Charliej -

9. Nimble Motionists - Yes - paid

10. TonyW - yes - paid

11.Yes Row -no

12. Trebor127- no

13. Urbanbumpkin -no

14. Raj -?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

On our way down..see you all there


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Sad to miss this


----------



## rajb (Sep 18, 2014)

i'm not a question mark just crap at internet banking and i will be coming down with cheque/cash whatever suits - sorry for being rubbish.

also my takahiro has arrived and is about the only thing i can contribute that isn't already being brought - but at least it fits with the pour-over ethos!

i am having to hold back massively from buying a monarch now - if anyone wants to share the shipping could do this?

see you in a bit - do you need a hand or anything fetching?

raj


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)




----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Amazing day. I've learned loads and it's been a real pleasure spending the day with you all. We're so lucky to be able to tap into so much knowledge and experience. Thanks to all who attended.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Cheers Lee. Enjoyed myself a huge amount. Exciting new coffee in the cupping table and tasty brewed and espresso during the day.

Patrick's syphon cooker brew ( yes in filmed this ) stood out. Great ingenuity on your part Lee!

Once again for people to give up their free weekend time for us guys to come use their gear and coffee and tap into their knowledge is amazingly generous . great to meet people as always and thanks to Lee and Callum


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Lee, Callum and all who attended for a great day today

Had some amazing coffee and some variable coffee (the 30 min FP was errrrr... interesting)

I was sceptical about the difference that are mentioned between pour over methods - it now makes sense to me

Big thanks for Callums better half (apologies - forgot her name) for baking the cake

Now back home and doing the jobs that I had planned for today - think the caffeine will help to keep me going


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nice to meet you too Mr dog !


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks to Lee and Callum for being excellent hosts. Great day, great coffee, great cake and great conversation.

Think a Syphon's going to be next on my shopping list


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Had another great day with the fantastic members from the forum. Big thanks to Callum and Lee for hosting. More superb coffee and cake. Got nostalgic playing on a royal and the VA 3 group produced some cracking espresso. Got chance to play on a variety of brewing equipment most of which I've never used before so that was great. Out of the various brews that I tasted Patrick ruled supreme, that syphon was superb!

Finally I was really excited to see some new foundry beans on the cupping table including the potential LSOL bean. Nom!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> <snip>
> 
> Finally I was really excited to see some new foundry beans on the cupping table including the *potential LSOL bean*. Nom!
> 
> </snip>


Oooo Ooooooooooooooo!! You tease!!!!!


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Great day awesome to have seen everyone again; busy weekend but definitely happy to have hosted the event.

Special mentions to everyone really keeping everything clean and showing respect to our relatively small outfit. Glad to have 'bean' serving up our coffee aswell as tasting offerings from other roasters , HasBean and Rave bags spotted around which is great.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Xpenno said:


> Out of the various brews that I tasted Patrick ruled supreme, that syphon was superb!


Everything Patrick touched turned to liquid gold! His Chemex was knockout even though he had the handicap of not having his favorite stirrer


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Geordie Boy said:


> Everything Patrick touched turned to liquid gold! His Chemex was knockout even though he had the handicap of not having his favorite stirrer


Except my latte art, Ian which was consistent but crap


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Big, big thank you to Lee and Callum for hosting today's brew event - hugely enjoyable and thanks too for Callum's better half for the fantastic cake.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

I think I'd have to agree. Patrick's syphon was sublime! I'm inspired to get back into it after that, inspiring!

Wholeheartedly agree with Callum's comments. It was just like having loads of mates around, playing with coffee, having a laugh and swapping knowledge. Again, I've learned so much.

Callum, you're awesome mate, it's amazing having you around and now I even know how to change the burrs on a Royal! - a great end to a great day.

LSOL is going to be great, the beans are spectacular for that one, can't wait to get to the profiling. They'll be with us in a few days and should be ready to go within a fortnight! - it'll be an exclusive for forum members at this stage and not for general sale till after that.

Only one thing missing for me...CoffeeChap. Next time.....


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

....oh, and as promised, £50 heading to the Forum coffers.


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

Absolutely marvellous day thank you Lee, and Callum. Everyone was so helpful and it was a fantastic way to learn about different brewing methods. Nice to see many regulars again, to catch up with NimbleMotionist and meet Raj for the first time.


----------



## rajb (Sep 18, 2014)

Nice to meet you all too! What a great day. I can only echo what everyone has said already:

thanks Lee and Callum - gracious and generous of you both - with your time, knowledge and kindness

and lovely to meet you all - i am very new here but hearing from all of you about what you do and how you do it is quite enriching really.

my wife was very glad for me to have spared her a day's coffee chat.

she will be less glad when a chemex, kalita and HG one show up...some you win, some you lose...

i only do pour over at home, so it was great to see how different a cup you get with the 3 main methods.

using the HG one and seeing what serious espresso/grinder (the EK43 is a beast but i can see quite easily why everyone goes on about it) set ups was an eye-opener for me also - never done "home-made" espressos before.

the siphon is more than intriguing but i think will have to wait til kids are older and we have a bigger kitchen!

cheers

raj


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Except my latte art, Ian which was consistent but crap


Still better than me...I haven't progressed from cloud formations yet never mind rosettas


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Like everyone else has said - big thanks to Callum & Lee. Fantastic hospitality and great to see what you guys are doing with Foundry - very exciting!

Coffee highlights were Patrick's Syphon of Foundry's Kenyan (by a whisker the best brewed cup I've ever tasted) and the flat white (Foundry Colombian) Callum made me. The flat white left me lost for words to describe it as I'd anticipated your standard Caramel-Colombian but this was something else - really punched through the milk - best way I can describe it is a slightly boozy creme caramel - so much cream, so much sweetness, the sweetness is almost too much but the acidity cuts through the milk becoming this sort of bracing element that reminds me a bit of neat whisky.

Great to meet many people for the first time and share tips and experiences - also really enjoyed catching up with Tony, glad to hear the La Spaz treated you well!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

rajb said:


> Nice to meet you all too! What a great day. I can only echo what everyone has said already:
> 
> thanks Lee and Callum - gracious and generous of you both - with your time, knowledge and kindness
> 
> ...


Was great to see a new forum member at a forum day. Great to meet you Raj and was good to learn from your experience with brewed coffee. I'm 95% espresso but will change that now. Made Mrs WD a good V60 when I got home with that coarser grind


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'd like to say a huge thank you to Lee and all the Foundry Coffee Roasters team for both hosting the event and donating to the forum as well

It sounds like everyone had fun and was inspired by the brews they consumed today

Sadly I was not able to make the event but I'll certainly put my name down next time Foundry hosts an event!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Towards the end Callum pulled some shots of the arduino that was fired up...

Here is Spence ( with a little help from Callum ) doing some latte art.

Bear in mind Spence never makes milk drinks this is pretty dam good !!!






Now set to public


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks Martin... I'm pretty sure that it was all Callum's doing though. Might have a quick practice now actually...

I only made it to the one star on my badge in the end


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Ok so these are from my 6,7 & 8th attempts ever at latte art but I was inspired by the weekends events




































Two things to note the Vesuvius is really nice to steam on, the texture on the last one looks great to me







Secondly, the steam arm on the Vesuvius is a pig to work with even using my tiny rattleware jug


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Getting there, Spence.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Xpenno said:


> ... Secondly, the steam arm on the Vesuvius is a pig to work with even using my tiny rattleware jug


...and so say all of us. Maybe not so politely


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> Thanks Martin... I'm pretty sure that it was all Callum's doing though. Might have a quick practice now actually...
> 
> I only made it to the one star on my badge in the end


You were the only person that got a star though....


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> You were the only person that got a star though....


Yay!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Other than latte "art" it turns out that I did learn some useful stuff at the brew day!

After returning home I've changed some of my Chemex method about and the results a day and night!

What I learned...?

1. I was grinding too fine, after speaking to Martin (MrBoots2u) I opened things up a little and everythings tasting superb now!

2. Water temp probably too low. After speaking to Patrick (Systemic Kid) for quite some time about brew temp he suggested that there was a significant temp drop even from just pouring water right from the kettle at boiling into the chemex. I now pour right from the kettle and re-heat between pours to ensure water is hot enough.

3. 3 smaller pours rather than 2 big ones. Not sure if this does anything but after Martin's advice I tried it and it's rocking!!

4. There is no right or wrong (within reason I guess). After speaking to most of the extremely knowledgeable forum members at the event it's clear that everyone has their process and target taste etc... Try out a bunch of methods and stick with what works for you









What does this mean for me? More fruit, cleaner, sweeter, creamier, thicker mouthfeel in the cup. Since using this method I've not managed to have anything other than great Chemex although I'm sure it's only a matter of time









Thanks to everyone who shared their knowledge on that day, as a boob (brewer noob) it's great to have a building full of experts for me to bounce thoughts and ideas off. I had a great time and my coffee is much better for it!

Cheers

Spence


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Xpenno said:


> 3. 3 smaller pours rather than 2 big ones. Not sure if this does anything but after Martin's advice I tried it and it's rocking!!


It certainly does do something, less water weight above the bed at any time then the slower the flow through the bed. 2 big pours would mean a heavier weight of water, draining faster for that grind & probably lower extraction. The coarser the grind the more pours, finer grind might work better with fewer pours, the exact number of pours is dictated by the grind (or stick to a given pour regime & just change grind).


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Small clip as a reminder of the day


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Wishing more than ever I'd been able to make this day.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Obnic said:


> Wishing more than ever I'd been able to make this day.


Next time maybe. Already thinking about where we could go next.


----------

